# CNC vadība / mehānika >  backlash problema

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vai ka tur sauc. Ar vienu vardu sakot - kapec to problemu risina ar otru uzgriezni vai ar atsperi un uzgriezni, nevis ieprogramejot to backslahu softwariski?

----------


## Vikings

Tāpēc, ka softwariskais risijājums nenovērš iespēju CNC iekārtai pa backslash vērtību patvaļīgi novirzīties no uzstādītās koordinātas. Atsperes un uzgriežņi gan.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Bet virpam un frezem tacu ir backslash, bet vienalga izfreze precizi?
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Frēzēm nekustīgās asis parasti nofiksē ar bremzi.

----------


## a_masiks

Virpām un frēzēm  backslash (brīvgājienu) novērš ar darba instrumenta gājienu. Tas ir - darba gājiens ir tikai vienā virzienā, no nosacītās atbalsta-atskaites vietas. Praktiski to var izdarīt arī CNC instrumenti, taču tādā gadījumā darba efektivitāte zūd vairāk, kā 2 reizes. Manuālo instrumentu gadījumā bez  brīvgaitas sistēma neko īpaši daudz nepalīdzētu. Nav diezko ērti ļurinot instrumentu šurp-turp pārrēķināt galvā koordinātes. Kā arī tas nozīmē mūžigi cīnīties ar instrumenta pievades mehānisma nodilumu. Ja kāds vēl atceras tehnisko rasēšanu, tad jau arī atceras, ka sarežģītu detaļu izmērus liek nevis secīgi vienu aiz otra, bet gan attiecībā pret pamatvirsmu vai atbalsta izmēru. Tieši šī iemesla dēl - lai nejātu virpotājam/frēzētājam smadzenes.

----------


## Epis

> Virpām un frēzēm backslash (brīvgājienu) novērš ar darba instrumenta gājienu. Tas ir - darba gājiens ir tikai vienā virzienā, no nosacītās atbalsta-atskaites vietas. Praktiski to var izdarīt arī CNC instrumenti, taču tādā gadījumā darba efektivitāte zūd vairāk, kā 2 reizes.


 kas tad tie par CNC instrumentiem kas var kompensēt to brīvgājienu, vai izlabot ? 

es vispār uzskatu ka nav īsti jēga mehāniski cīnītes un ierobežot tos brīvgājienus, ja sistēmai ir tikai motora ass rotējošie enkoderi (ja nav vispār nekādu enkoderu, tad kāda jēga vispār runāt par precizitāti), jo tāpat bez lineārajiem enkoderiem neko precīzu uztaisīt nevar! 
un tad visus brīvgājienus, deformācijas un citus iekārtas defektus kurus var ar lineārajiem enkoderiem nomērīt īstajā laikā tad ar augsti inteliģentu CNC motion dual PID loop kontrollieri var labot.
tas protams ja grib iekārtu kas strādātu ar augstu precizitāti, bet ja tā nav vaidzīga tad pietiek ar plikiem soļu motoriem Open loop LTp vadību un uz priekšu  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> kas tad tie par CNC instrumentiem kas var kompensēt to brīvgājienu, vai izlabot ?


 Sāc demonstrēt savas uztveres problēmas? Manā textā runāts par to, ka arī CNC var strādāt ar brīvgājienu un to nemaz nekompensēt - izmantojot tos pašus detaļas apstrādes paņēmienus, kurus izmanto manuālās iekārtās. Tas ir ELEMENTĀRI. Uz rakstīt vēl lielākiem burtiem? Ja nu uztveres problēmām klāt nāk arī vāja redze....
Principā to var realizēt ar sekojošu algoritmu: instrumenta darba gājiens ir tikai vienā virzienā. Piemēram virpai grieznim pa kreisi un uz centru. Pirms novietot jaunā pozīcijā, griezni padod atpakaļ par gājienu, kas lielāks par nepieciešamo atkāpi + brīvgājiena lielumu. Pēc tam padod uz priekšu līdz nepieciešamajam attālumam. Un viss. Instruments visu darba laiku atrodas pie vienas brīvgaitas gājiena malas. Nav nekas jākompensē. Tikai jāmāk strādāt.

PS -  mums brīva valsts, apziņas brīvība Satversmē ierakstīta.... attiecīgi vari uzskatīt ko un kā vien gribi. Kaut vai to, ka tev pagultē dzīvo zobu feja, vai Gaiziņkalnā - neredzamais rozā unikorns. Tikai skarbā realitāte sačakarē  visu ar to, ka naudu par uzskatiem neviens nemaksā... nu, vismaz tādas kvalitātes uzskatiem. Maksā par reāli padarītu darbu. Un kā mēs redzam - roku darbs taviem superenkoderiem un citām parpalām... saliek vienos vārtos...

----------


## Epis

> Virpām un frēzēm backslash (brīvgājienu) novērš ar darba instrumenta gājienu. Tas ir - darba gājiens ir tikai vienā virzienā, no nosacītās atbalsta-atskaites vietas.


 teikums beidzās un iet nākošais teikums:



> Praktiski to var izdarīt arī CNC instrumenti, taču tādā gadījumā darba efektivitāte zūd vairāk, kā 2 reizes.


 un šeit rakstīto no iepriekš rakstītā es saprotu tā ka:  to(kontekstā ar veco brīvgājiena pielabošanas metodi) var izdarīt arī (ies runa par kautko pavisam citu) CNC instrumenti (un šeit ir tas pavisam cits un kautkas Jauns)

tādēļ arī jautājums kas tas ir par CNC instrumentu ? 

tākā frāze "to var izdarīt arī" man to galvu sajauca ! 
un tagat skaids ka runa iet par par to pašu veco veidu (nekā jauna).




> Un kā mēs redzam - roku darbs taviem superenkoderiem un citām parpalām... saliek vienos vārtos...


 ir nepareizi domāt  ka nav vērts klausīties padomu no tā kurš nav dzīvē realizējis savu padomu. 
mans uzskats ir tāds ka jāuzklausa pilnīgi visi padomi un pēctam tie ir jāpārbauda uz ticamību,realitāti, un viss labākais ir arī jārealizē, nevis ticēt uz vārda visam ko saka, bez pārbaudes.

šāda stratēģija kā masikam- (ticēt tam kurš kautko ir iazdarījis) ir vērtība tad ja pats nevari neko pārbaudīt, neko nezini, un akli uzticies tam ko saka, tad es arī tā darītu ka ticētu tam kurš dzīvē kautko ir uztaisījis, vairums tieši tā arī dara bieži vien tiek apčakarēti, bet pirmajā gadījumā ja kautkas nav sanācis tad pats vainīgs, nākošreiz būsi gudrāksm ja no kļūdām mācīsies.

----------


## a_masiks

> ir nepareizi domāt ka nav vērts klausīties padomu no tā kurš nav dzīvē realizējis savu padomu. 
> mans uzskats ir tāds ka jāuzklausa pilnīgi visi padomi un pēctam tie ir jāpārbauda uz ticamību,realitāti, un viss labākais ir arī jārealizē, nevis ticēt uz vārda visam ko saka, bez pārbaudes.
> 
> šāda stratēģija kā masikam- (ticēt tam kurš kautko ir iazdarījis) ir vērtība tad ja pats nevari neko pārbaudīt, neko nezini, un akli uzticies tam ko saka, tad es arī tā darītu ka ticētu tam kurš dzīvē kautko ir uztaisījis, vairums tieši tā arī dara bieži vien tiek apčakarēti, bet pirmajā gadījumā ja kautkas nav sanācis tad pats vainīgs, nākošreiz būsi gudrāksm ja no kļūdām mācīsies


 Var būt vari pateikt - kas tev PIRMAJĀ gadījumā kalpos par ticamības kritēriju? PIRMS tu būsi to "labāko variantu" realizējis?
Un ja taisies vērtēt PIRMS varianta realizācijas - ar ko tad  būtiski tas atšķirsies no tevis pieminētā otrā varianta?
Tb - vai tu maz pats apjēdz, ko runā?

----------


## Epis

> Un ja taisies vērtēt PIRMS varianta realizācijas - ar ko tad būtiski tas atšķirsies no tevis pieminētā otrā varianta?
> Tb - vai tu maz pats apjēdz, ko runā?


 es tev visu var smalki detalizēti izskaidrot ko kā, kāda jēga tiem vārdiem, kas par koncepciju, bet vai nu jaunā topikā beztēmā, vai arī PM, negribās piedirst ar oftopu šito topiku, kas ir par aktuālu tēmu arī man.

runājot par Brīvgājienu, tad ir arī jāatcerās ka bez parastā vītņstieņa brīvgājiena ir vēl pašas iekārtas deformācija, un tas saucamais JERK(pēcgrūdiens) un kā risināt šito ? un šitas ir tik pat svarīgi kā brīvgājiens.
brīvgājienam var izšķirt 3 kompensācijas metodes:
1. kompensē ar rokām, manuāli.
2.kompensē to G-kodā, vai softā ierakstot brīvgājiena parametru un softs uzražos G-kodu ar jau piekompensētām kordinātēm
3. kompensē augsti inteliģents motion kontrollieris ar lineāriem enkoderiem īstajā laikā (šeit arī var kompensēt iespējamo pēcgrūdienu).

izkārtojums arī norāda izmaksas cik kas maksā un kādu precizitāti var dabūt (jo augstāks cipars jo dārgāk un precīzāk).

----------


## a_masiks

> runājot par Brīvgājienu, tad ir arī jāatcerās ka bez parastā vītņstieņa brīvgājiena ir vēl pašas iekārtas deformācija, un tas saucamais JERK(pēcgrūdiens) un kā risināt šito ? un šitas ir tik pat svarīgi kā brīvgājiens.
> brīvgājienam var izšķirt 3 kompensācijas metodes:


 Pēcgrūdienu var aizvākt ar lielāku instrumenta padeves  berzi, mazāku instrumenta pārbīdes ātrumu, aizvācot vītņstieņa brīvgājienu. 
Kā ceturtā kompensācijas metode ir jau sākumā pieminētā vītņstieņa brīvgājiena aizvākšana ar spriegotu uzgriezni, lodīšu vītņu gultņiem. Varbūt spriegotiem zobratiem un kaut ko tamlīdzīgu.
Automātiskām sistēmām tas būtu ieteicamais risinājums, jo darbinot uz lieliem ātrumiem, neizbēgami brīvgājiena dēļ būs lieli sitieni pa instrumenta padeves daļām.

EDIT -pašas iekārtas deformāciju var gadīties arī neiespējami kompensēt ar jebkuriem enkoderiem. To būtu jāaizvāc ar pareizu iekārtas konstruēšanu, nepieļaujot lielus spēka plecus, pielietojot materiālus ar deformāciju, kas mazāka par nepieciešamās precizitātes robežu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Mans domāt, ka ir JĀMAINA ātrums un PIRMS kārtējā stop vai pagrieziena softiski nomet ātrumu un viss. Enkoders un vispār pozīcijas noteicējs jau arī var notiekt to reālo situaciju attiecība pret nekustīgo pamata plakni, pret 1, otru vai abām asīm.

----------


## Epis

izdomāju ka reāli lai uztaisītu ļoti precīzu kvalitatīvu detaļu uz pašvakas iekārtas ar vai bez lineāriem enkoderiem vaig savienot detaļas mērītāj ierīci, vai veselu atsevišķu iekārtu un tad savienot ar CNC softu, lai pēc detaļas pirmās uztaisīšanas varētu redzēt kas ir sanācis un automātiski izlabot defektus, piekompensēt. manuāli to arī var darīt, bet tas ir laikietilpīgi un neproduktīvi.
Šādi ja ir atsevišķa mērāmā iekārta, var pat cnc iekārtai nebūt nekādu lineāro enkoderu, jo tad varētu visas kļūdas defektus pielabot softs, vienīgais mīnus tāds ka pirmās detaļas būs brāķis, un tad šāds variants neder ja vaig uztaisīt mazu, bet dārgu detaļu. (un pa brāķiem neviens nemaksā !)
Viss labāk būtu ja būtu normāla iekārta ar lineāriem enkoderiem un pašu mērinstrumentu uz tām pašām asīm kur stāv instrumenti, un tad detaļu mērīt processa gaitā uztaisot test griezienus, kur pēc katra piekompensē un kad sasniedz vēlāmo rezultātu tad turpina darbu ar jauniem kompensācijas koeficentiem,parametriem kādam konkrētam processam vai darbībai(katram atšķirīgam processam savi parametri un testi) un tā ik pa laikam notestē vai viss ir kā nākās  ::

----------


## valmet

Epi, no cik nanometriem tev sāks jēdziens  "precīzi" ?

----------


## Texx

Interesanti, vai CNC iekārtās neizmanto ultraskaņas vai lāzera detektēšans metodes, lai kontrolētu frēzēšanas procesus un mērītu detaļu?

----------


## moon

nopietnaas iekartas tas nav vajadzigs pietiek ar enkoderu pie motora ''dibena'' un ar pietiek, lai nodroshinatu vajadzigo precizitati
bet epis te nodarbojas ir zinatnisko fantastiku.

----------


## Vikings

moon, neliela norāde - ja vēlies ar enkodera palīdzību likvidēt jebkāda veida brīvgājienu tad tam jābūt nevis uz motora, bet lineāram enkoderim uz kustīgās ass, lai tas fiksētu tīri mehāniskas nobīdes, kas radušās diluma, būvēšanas neprecizitātes un citu faktoru dēļ.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, no cik nanometriem tev sāks jēdziens  "precīzi" ?


 Normāli manā skatījumā ir tāda precizītāte lai varētu gūltņiem kvalitatīvu  vietu izvirpot un tad vaidzētu kādus 2-3mikronus Max precizitāti un ja iedomājaties ka brīvgājiens ir kāds milimetrs tad dbūt šādus mikronus ir pagrūti, protams ka tas nav neiespējami, es uz savas sīkās virpas vecajos laikos alumīnijā bīju izvirpojis gūltņiem vietas(proti asij 1mm solis un motoram mikrosoļu režīms un rezultātā 1 soļa garums 0.62mikroni  :: , bet tas čakars ir šausmīgi liels un bez lineārajiem enkoderiem + PID kontrolliera tā ir minēšana uz labu laimi, jo tas ka CNC softs rāda ka esi aizgājis lidz tādai un tādai kordinātei nebūt nenozīmē ka tu tur reāli atrodies !!   ::  

dažš labs jau domā ka kārtīgi uzbūvētai iekārtai kurai mazs brīvgājiens, kārtīgi bleķi nekādus lineāros enkoderus nevaig, bet problēma jau ir tur ka liela iekārta patērēs daudz enerģijas, + lieli bleķi maksā lielu naudu, un ja ir iespējams uztaisīt, nopirkt 3x vieglāku švakāku bleķu iekārtu, švakāku precizitāti, mazjaudīgākiem motoriem bet pieliekot klāt lineāro Enkoderi+kontrollieri varētu dabūt to pašu precizitāti, produktivitāti, ko no lielās iekārtas bet ar zemākām izmaksām. lūk tur jau ir tās krutās elektronikas īstā jēga un sūtība.

tākā visiem šitiem motion kontrollieriem apakšā ir reāls Ekonomiskais izdevīgums, ja tas nebūtu izdevīgi neviens neko tādu netaisītu un nelietotu.

----------


## a_masiks

Aiz gara laika uzprasās jautājums - cik maksā 1kg tērauda un cik maksā 1 (!!!) lineārais enkoders?  (nemaz nerunājot par apstrādes zoftu un elektroniku no ūberkrutajiem FPGA + CPLD)

----------


## valmet

> tākā visiem šitiem motion kontrollieriem apakšā ir reāls Ekonomiskais izdevīgums


 Ja cilvēks nevar atļauties nopirkt normālus ballscrew un sliedes, tad tu saki, ka lienārie enkoderi būs lētāk???

----------


## Epis

> Ja cilvēks nevar atļauties nopirkt normālus ballscrew un sliedes, tad tu saki, ka lienārie enkoderi būs lētāk???


 Lētā gala Lineārie būs lētāk, piemēram USdigital lineārā lenta LIN-360-20-N x2gab (=1metrs, 360CPI) maksā 84$  + nolasītājs HEDS-9200-360 ~30$.  izšķirtspēja max būs 0.017mm, ja grib vairāk tad var pāņemt Analogo nolasītāju kopā ar Digitālo interpolātoru var dabūt to mikronu lielu precizitāti, bet neiet jau runa par tiem enkoderiem kuriem tā izšķirtspēja ir nanometros tie gan maksā baigi dārgi. 
Ja taisa pats, (ar lāzernieku printē lentu, un uzlodē Optisko nolasītāju) tad sanāk vēl lētāk vienīgi precizitāte būs bišķi švakāka, bet to var mēģināt nokalibrēt un viskautko citu sadomāt  :: . vai arī uzlodēt tikai nolasītāju un lentu nopirkt

elektronikā minimums kam jābūt ir parastai PID atgriezeniskai saitei motoram+enkoderim (kā servo motoriem), bez tā vispār nav jēga runāt par kautkādu nopietnu iekārtu.

daži jau domā ka paņemot 2x jaudīgākus Soļu motorus un darbinot bez atgriezeniskās saites viss ir kārtībā, bet parēķiniet cik maksā patērētā elektrība, strādinot motoru uz 100% (varbūt vaidzēs kādu radiātoru) +paša motora cena arī ir lielāka nekā ja būtu mazāks, bet ar kontrollieri+enkoderi!. Tā starpība un izdevīgums, augot motoru jaudām, palielinās, jo PID kontrollierim jau cena nemainās. 
pa šitiem gadiem elektronikai, kontrollieriem tās cenas tikai krīt un krīt, bet bleķiem, motoriem nekas nekrīt.

----------


## jeecha

Starpiiba gan taada ka tie kuri panjem niknaakus soljiniekus un backslash regulaaciju piegriezh stingraak mieriigi visu freezee un virpo, savukaart tu seedi un filozofee par santiimu chikaashanu un uuberkontroli.

----------


## Epis

> Starpiiba gan taada ka tie kuri panjem niknaakus soljiniekus un backslash regulaaciju piegriezh stingraak mieriigi visu freezee un virpo, savukaart tu seedi un filozofee par santiimu chikaashanu un uuberkontroli.


 jau atkal sākās vecā dziesma:  proti lai kāds civēkam ticētu viņam vaig savu teikto pierādīt ar reālu iekārtu, devaisu, shēmu, un jebkāda veida Argumenti, bez nekādiem tautāmiem pierādījummiem tiek ignorēti !

----------


## a_masiks

> lai kāds civēkam ticētu viņam vaig savu teikto pierādīt ar reālu iekārtu, devaisu, shēmu, un jebkāda veida Argumenti, bez nekādiem tautāmiem pierādījummiem tiek ignorēti


 Bet puisīt! Pieaugušo cilvēku pasaulē ar sapnīšiem nemērās! Tas, ka tavs tētis, (pa jokam), ir pac krutākais policists Rīgā un VISIEM PARĀDĪS... pieaugušo pasaulē nevienu nerausta! Dīvaini, bet fakts! Tas ka tu uzaugsi liels un kļūsi pats pirmais Latvijas kosmonauts - ārī nevienu nerausta. Nu, var būt tavai māmiņai ir liels par to prieks! Kas protams ir ļoti jauki....
Bet ja te taisies plātīties ar sapnīšiem un fiktīvām idejām - ej ka tu atpakaļ uz smilšu kasti!! Tur tu varēsi celt garāžas, taisīt ceļus, braukt ar mašīnām, kas netērē nevienu litru benzīna, būt pac krutākais antigravitācijas izgudrotājs visā smilšu kastē.... utt... a par līdzvērtīgām izdarībām ŠEIT,  mazākais kas tev draud - kapitāls izsmiekls! Pie tam pelnīts. Takā - pac domā, ko gribi un kā gribi.

----------


## Epis

kurš ta te intresanti spēlējās CNC smilškastē? 
Es šai smilškastē paspēlējos nu jau pirms 3-4gadiem ar soļu motoriem, bez enkoderiem un nekādām atgriezeniskām saitēm utt..
starpība starp mani un a-masiku ir tāda ka es savās domās esu no smilškastes jau ārā izkāpis bet viņš priecīgs, apmierināts ar sevi turpina spēlēties  ::  un slavē cik laba ir tā CNC smilškaste  :: 

nu priekš smilškastes hobby CNC paštaisītie devaisi ar standart elektroniku (soļinieki+LTP(USB) porta CNC softs) jau ir baigi labie Konstruktori, vispār pieredzi šādi spēlējoties var dabūt ļoti labo, bet ja gribēsi kādreiz arī izkāpt ārā no kastes un domāt par BIlznesu, ražošanu tad būs jāceļ tas CNC līmenis līdz industriālajam, jo savādāk tas biznes neies.. 

un es šeit saku ka tai kopējai hobby smilškastei ir laika gaitā jēceļ tā latiņa augstāk, tuvāk industriālajam līmenim, savādāk tā plaisa stiepjās garumā. 

pa šādiem gudreļiem kas paši uztaisa kautkādu savu CNC un domā ka varēs ar viņu baigi kautko ražot, esu lasījis dažnedažādākos stāstus (pats savā laikā arī tā domāju un aplauzos!), un visi beidzās ar to ka lai kautko ražotu ir jānomaina visa elektronika, uz nopietnāku līmeni, arī lētie biršu motori uz BLDC un tad ieliekot papildus kādus 1-2K$ kautkas arī sāk strādāt, tas pats arī ir ar bleķiem vadskrūvēm utt..,  bet finālā tie ātrumi produktivitāte ne tuvu nav industriālajiem un lai tiktu tālāk atkal ir jāliek iekšā nauda.
 Var noteikti ka izrēķināt līdz kādam līmenim tad ir izdevīgi kautkādas iekārtas taisīt pašam un kad jau izdevīgāk ir nopirkt gatavu iekārtu ražošanai.

----------


## jeecha

Pag pag, ko tu tur tagad pljerksti par industriaalu razhoshanu? Neviens tachu necenshaas apgalvot ka stepperi bez atgriezeniskaas saites ir labaak par servo ar atgriezenisko saiti. Tas ko te visu laiku tev censhas paskaidrot ir ka inzhenierzinaatne ir kompromiss un lai shad tad maajaas kautko safreezeetu parasti gan precizitaates gan aatruma zinjaa pilniigi pietiek ar prastu stepperu vadiitu iekaartu.

Kaa jau pats tiko teici - tieshaam var izreekjinaat liidz kaadam liimenim ir ekonomiski pamatoti iekaartu taisiit pasham... Tikai probleema ka visaa savaa rumbu saagaa tu ne suuda neesi neko izreekjinaajis aciimredzot, jo preteejaa gadiijumaa tu vienkaarshi buutu pasuutiijis pirmo testu partiju izvirpot kaadaa kantorii ar atbilstoshaam iekaartaam un tad ja shii eksperimentaalaa partija aiziet uz urraa varbuut domaajis par atbilstoshas iekaartas iegaadi. Taa vietaa tu paaris gadus esi vienkaarshi moraali onaneejis un radiijis latvijas tekoshaa konta deficiitu importeejot chupu visaadu fpga, kontrolieru utt utjp. Un nekad tu neuztaisiisi pats savu straadaajoshu servo kontrolieri - esi pietiekami te pieraadiijis ka nav tev to speeju vienkaarshi...

Un industriaalas no amatieru iekaartaam visvairaak atshkjiras tieshi mehaanikas izpildiijumaa jo kaa jau te mineeja - teerauds nav daargs un uzlabojot iekaartas mehaaniku var ieguut krietni lielaaku efektu nekaa par taadaam pashaam izmaksaam uzlabojot vadiibu.

Taakaa piedod, bet smilshukastee un savaa idilliski absurdajaa pasaulee kaareiz dziivo tu nevis sheit paareejie  ::

----------


## a_masiks

*Epis*
Nu, ja jau par CNC un smilšukastēm "gudri" aizrunājies- laikam vari uzradīt kādu gatavu CNC kontrolieri, elektrisko shēmu, vai vismaz blokshēmu? 3-4 gadi tik gudram un no smilšukastes izrāpojušam jaunietiem takā būtu pietiekami? Jeb nekas vairāk par sapnīšiem nav, ij "izrāpošana" arī ir tāda - nosapņota? Koa? Bet... var būt ir izprojektēta superCNC virpas mehāniskā shēma? Ir zināmi kādas būs vadulas, kādi padeves mehānismi, kāds būs griežņu nomaiņas mehānisms? A? Jeb nekā naf un viss ir tikai sapnīšu līmenī - tb simšukaste vulgaaris?

----------


## Raimonds1

Man kā reiz būtu tāds praktisks jautājums - ir doma vadīt virpas griezni ne lielākām par 12cm diametra detaļām. Ir doma griezņa padevi sasinhronizēt ar uz rotējošās ass uzliktu optisku devēju. 2 soļinieki - viens ņem garos gabalus pa ass paralēli (1000mm), otrs piebīda un atvelk griezni ass sākumā un beigās - gājiens - 60mm.  Kādi būtu praktiski lietojamie soļinieki, lai būtu ar jaudas rezervi un cik daļās dalīt devēju uz rotējošās ass. Cik garu impulsu tiem vajag, cik soļi un pilniem 360 gr?

----------


## Epis

ātrāk vai vēlāk īsti cnc fanāti aiziet līdz tādai domai ka bez enkoderiem nevar, un arī bez kārtīgas elektronikas nevar, apmēram kā mašinu tjūnētāji, kas sapņo par detaļu upgreidu utt.. 

 ir jau pagājis kāds pus gads, kopš kautko kodēju tam cnc kontrollierim, idejas jau bīj baigi labās, bet tā arī līdz MCU kodi neaizgāja, kad atkal turpināšu, būs jāiet pretējs kodēšanas ceļš, no dzelžu vadības uz programām un G-kodu,

----------


## valmet

Viss protams ir atkarīgs ko un ar kādu ātrumu un precizitāti apstrādā.
Es jau otro gadu frēzēju  koku ar soļu motoriem bez atgriezeniskās saites, galdam pārvietošanās precizitāte ir ap 0.01mm, pastrādes protams atkarīga no slodzes, bet sliktāk par 0.1mm neizskatās.Ātrums - līdz 200 mm/sek.Un ne reizi, vismaz ar aci neesmu pamanījis kautkādas soļu izlaišanas, un pavisam nemaz nesapņoju par lineārajiem, vai citādiem enkoderiem, tad labāk naudu iztērēšu zobstieņu apgreidam uz ballscrew, lai pilnīgi likvidētu blacklash.
Soļu motorus baro 200W barošanas bloks, nu kāda tur vēl ekonomija.

----------


## Epis

> Viss protams ir atkarīgs ko un ar kādu ātrumu un precizitāti apstrādā.
> Es jau otro gadu frēzēju  koku ar soļu motoriem bez atgriezeniskās saites, galdam pārvietošanās precizitāte ir ap 0.01mm, pastrādes protams atkarīga no slodzes, bet sliktāk par 0.1mm neizskatās.Ātrums - līdz 200 mm/sek.Un ne reizi, vismaz ar aci neesmu pamanījis kautkādas soļu izlaišanas, un pavisam nemaz nesapņoju par lineārajiem, vai citādiem enkoderiem, tad labāk naudu iztērēšu zobstieņu apgreidam uz ballscrew, lai pilnīgi likvidētu blacklash.
> Soļu motorus baro 200W barošanas bloks, nu kāda tur vēl ekonomija.


 tavā gadījumā pieliekot stepperiem enkoderus varēsi kāpināt savu produktivitāti par
atradu vienu pdf lapu kur ir rekomendācijas par soļiieku izvēli un to Oversize % http://www.festo.com/net/en-gb_gb/downl ... mation.pdf
tur teikts:
"Remember to oversize a stepper by at least 30%, to ensure it never loses steps "
tātad ja tev soļinieki ēd kopā ne vairāk kā 200W tad reāli ja motori tiktu vadīti ar servo elektroniku tad  jauda ar kādu motori ietu būtu 200/1.3=153.84W  (24% mazāk nekāsākumā), līdz ar to pieliekot servo dadību tu vari kāpināt savu iekārtas ātrummu par 30% līdz tiem 200W veco 153.8W vietā. arī bez soļu zudummiem, un šeit nav vēl ierēķināti nekādi iespējamie soļu motora Overlode varianti (kā servo motoriem ir Peak Torque kuru var izspiest uz pāris desmit sekundēm, tāpat arī no soļiniekiem kautko var izspiest, bet daudz mazāk, bet tomēr var! un ja tas var vēl kādus 10% piedot tad kopā jau būtu +40% pie darba ražiguma )
un tālāk protams uzliekot Ballscrew varētu dubultot pārvada efektivitāti, un jaudu kas ir produktivitāte. finālā jaudas pieaugums varētu būt līdz pat 130-140%
un tad protams ka visas detaļas ar laiku atmaksātos, ja tā iekārta domāta kā ražošanas iekārta, nevis izklaides, hobby frēze.
tākā ja iekārtu taisa priekš kautkādas ražošanas, kur Laiks=Nauda, ātrums=nauda, tad paši redzat ka enkoderi motion kontrollieri ir ekonomiski izdevīgi, un atpelna sevi (protams ilgtermiņā). 
hoby variantā kur laiks \= nauda viss lētāk jau būs darbināt uz lēno soļinieku ar Ltp porta draiveri un softu, bet ražošana ir pavisam cita spēle.

----------


## valmet

Nelaime ir tāda, ka es nevaru tīri galda mehāniskās stiprības un galvenokārt pašas frēzes jaudas ierobežojuma dēļ (pašlaik ir 1kW) izmantot jau tagad pieejamo maksimālo ātrumu.

----------

